# Introducing DYLAN!!



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello All! Thought i'd introduce are kitten Dylan! I've always been more of a dog person, but a few years ago i worked for my auntie who owns a breeding cattery, and i realised that cats, just like all animals have their own qualities, i still didnt think i'd end up with my own kitten! But a few weeks ago we heard a crying noise in our garden (behind the fence) we thought it was my sisters cat maybe trapped so we climbbed over the fence through the brambles and stinging netles to find a tiny black kitten! It had been raining continuously for 2 days and the poor kitten was soaking wet, shaking and covered in dirt and fleas!! We took him straight inside, and me and my partner both agreed he was around 5/6 weeks old, we offered him some lactol, which he took a lot of, the following day we took him to the vets, and started a course of worming and de-flead him! We decided to call Him Dylan because we love the name and it suits him, its a cheeky name and he is very cheeky! Its now almost 3 weeks on, and Dylan is fabulous, he is litter trained, very playful and extremly friendly, he loves our dog charlie, and we have got so attached to him!! I remember about 3 years ago saying how much i dis-liked cats and that i'd never have my own, - i cant believe i ever thought that, lol!! So here is The little monster! -
































































He is a black semi-long haired male domestic kitten! He is about 8 weeks old now, the pictures were taken today!!

From Anna xx


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

OOPS! I didnt mean for the pics to be that big! HELP - RESIZING THEM??!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol they are lovely pictures  *


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic's   lovely


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanxs for the replys! HEHE! He has a lovely small face, he almost looks like he has simese in him sometimes!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

O wow he is so lovely and he looks so cheeky!:001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: What an adorable baby. I love black cats, they are incredibly special, very magical


----------



## Dylan-rascal6 (Oct 25, 2008)

yes they are, especially kool with halloween coming up! hehe


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww he is adorable. He looks just like my little Smokie he is half persian.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

He is beautiful - looks like lots of fun!

Lou
X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh isn't he a cutie! I can see why you don't want to be apart from him!:smile5:


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

gorgeous little fella, you wouldn't get him back if he came here...he's like a baby Taz


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

He's lovely Anna - well done for rescuing him :thumbup1:


----------

